# wood



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 26, 2011)

wat kind of wood did u guys use and think is the best for a home made enclosure and wat sealer did u use for the wood?


----------



## james.w (Aug 26, 2011)

plywood and Drylok


----------



## Strange_Evil (Aug 26, 2011)

Not to thread jack or anything but how long to wait after sealing?


----------



## james.w (Aug 26, 2011)

i waited about 2 weeks


----------



## Strange_Evil (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh we'll. My frame i know for a fact will not mold, the only piece untreated is the bottom, i just didn't care enough to seal an enclosure i will only be using for another 4 or 5 months.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 26, 2011)

thanx strange i actually wanted to know that too lol no thread jack


----------



## james.w (Aug 26, 2011)

Strange_Evil said:


> Oh we'll. My frame i know for a fact will not mold, the only piece untreated is the bottom, i just didn't care enough to seal an enclosure i will only be using for another 4 or 5 months.



I would have sealed it because what if you decide to use it again or try to sell it. A sealed cage will sell a lot easier than one that is not.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Aug 26, 2011)

Glad to know .

And good point james, with all the reptiles i have and plan to get an extra 4x2 would be good. I planned to just trash it. So know i'm thinking of sealing it, first i have to find somewhere to hold my tegu for a few days though. I could maybe try tomorrow if the hardware store decides to stay open for a few hrs in the am (which i doubt).

Would 4days be enough time to let things dry and air out?


----------



## james.w (Aug 26, 2011)

4 days would be cutting it a little close, if possible buy another piece of wood for the bottom and seal it. Once it is ready just switch out the unsealed piece with the sealed one.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Aug 26, 2011)

james.w said:


> 4 days would be cutting it a little close, if possible buy another piece of wood for the bottom and seal it. Once it is ready just switch out the unsealed piece with the sealed one.



Alright i'll do that then, no other choice unless i buy a bin to house him in for the time being.


----------



## spark678 (Aug 26, 2011)

how about buy stick on tiles? I was actually thinking about doing this because my used enclosure has a slight crack in the wood. For 9 bucks I got a bunch of them at the dollar store but they werent really sticky. I think they were old because the ones they had left were discounted and the boxes were torn up. Im going to go to home depot tomorrow and pick some up.


----------



## james.w (Aug 26, 2011)

spark678 said:


> how about buy stick on tiles? I was actually thinking about doing this because my used enclosure has a slight crack in the wood. For 9 bucks I got a bunch of them at the dollar store but they werent really sticky. I think they were old because the ones they had left were discounted and the boxes were torn up. Im going to go to home depot tomorrow and pick some up.



Unless you silicone in between every tile and around the edges, it won't be sealed.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 27, 2011)

james.w said:


> Strange_Evil said:
> 
> 
> > Oh we'll. My frame i know for a fact will not mold, the only piece untreated is the bottom, i just didn't care enough to seal an enclosure i will only be using for another 4 or 5 months.
> ...


----------



## Strange_Evil (Aug 27, 2011)

I assume you would just freeze them like any other meat. Can last around 7months i think depending on how you store it.

Also if my tegu does hibernate, i plan to use a hibernation bin, and that being the case i will just seal the enclosure while he is out.


----------



## jdpFL (Aug 27, 2011)

Jsawyer...when we buy our ground turkey, chicken necks, etc...we prepare little single serving bags, with supplements and all, and toss them in the freezer. To thaw just put in a bowl of hot water for about fifteen minutes. Easy!


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 27, 2011)

yea that's wat I do wit my ground turkey just havnt got chicken gizzards and hearts befor now


----------



## spark678 (Aug 27, 2011)

i actually just got a big roll of linoleum 8x5 for the bottom. 22 bucks at hd.


----------

